
EU to force tech firms to hand over terror suspects' messages - ShadowFaxSam
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/apr/17/eu-to-force-tech-firms-to-hand-over-terror-suspects-messages
======
gm-conspiracy
_As part of the roll-out of new initiatives devised in response to attacks on
European soil in recent years, the EU is also seeking to improve the security
features of ID cards used by citizens of member states in the Schengen travel
area. Fingerprints and facial images will be stored on a chip in the cards._

 _An estimated 80 million Europeans currently have non-machine-readable ID
cards without biometric identifiers._

------
jerheinze
Here we go again.

